# Removing Watchers?



## Dilan (Jun 7, 2016)

is this a thing you can do? Tried blocking them but they didn't "unwatch" me.
a quick story as to why i need this, watcher told me to kill myself outside of FA. would appreciate to know if there's a way to remove them from them watching your account.

does that make sense?
probably not. 

they're still on my blocklist.​


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2016)

Nope, they can still watch you and leave shouts. The only way to get rid of them is to contact staff or the person and ask to be un-watched.

Personally I think that any art site that doesn't give you the full ability to block someone is fucking retarded.


----------



## Dilan (Jun 7, 2016)

YOU ARE KIDDING ME. oh my god. that _is_ retarded.
_THATS NOT EVEN A BLOCK FUNCTION WHAT EVEN_.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2016)

If you publish art on the internet then anybody can see it, even your grandmother, so this is merely something one has to accept and move on from; don't let it bother you.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nope, they can still watch you and leave shouts. The only way to get rid of them is to contact staff or the person and ask to be un-watched.


Blocked users can't leave shouts, and I can't recall any time when they have. Literally all a blocked user who's already watching you can do is continue to watch you. They can't comment, shout, note you, or fav your work, and if they unwatch you they can't re-add you to their watchlist.

Staff can't force someone to unwatch you, and contacting someone you have blocked (on-site) is considered block abuse. So don't do that, please.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Blocked users can't leave shouts, and I can't recall any time when they have. Literally all a blocked user who's already watching you can do is continue to watch you. They can't comment, shout, note you, or fav your work, and if they unwatch you they can't re-add you to their watchlist.


Huh, it appears you're right. I remember someone saying you could leave shouts but apparently not...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Blocked users can't leave shouts, and I can't recall any time when they have. Literally all a blocked user who's already watching you can do is continue to watch you. They can't comment, shout, note you, or fav your work, and if they unwatch you they can't re-add you to their watchlist.
> 
> Staff can't force someone to unwatch you, and contacting someone you have blocked (on-site) is considered block abuse. So don't do that, please.



It's not very fair that blocking somebody prohibits them from adding artwork to their favourites, or prohibits them from adding someone to their watch list. 
It is not as though adding someone's work to favourites is vexatious. 

One almost feels like never interacting with other artists at all, to avoid the possibility that they'll block you for some tempestuous reason. :\


----------

